# One bean at a time



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

There's definitely something to this...

I got a bag of Nicaragua Apple Pacamara Microlot from Black Cat. The beans are very big. Dunno if they're elephant or not, but they're about 15-20mm long. I tried grinding 17g on my Niche. My usual beans - Rave Signature - do well at about setting 14 (as do most espresso grinds, +/- 2). It took an age as the beans are so big that they pretty much grind themselves one at a time. I pulled the shot and it was drinkable but nowhere near the flavours on the bag. I ground -2 on each subsequent shot and I've ended up taking it down to setting 6 (!!!) to get the flavours.

Might try a Signature shot one bean at a time at about setting 9 to see what happens.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@-Mac With the Niche flow control disc it is just about doing that anyway as only one bean will get past it at a time


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

I know what you're saying but there's almost a gap between each bean with these. Normal size grind takes about 23 secs for 17g, these are taking over a minute.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@-Mac member DSC did something on this and I think, but might be wrong @Davecuk designed the flow disc as a result


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Or take the disk out for those beans....you are not wrong @dfk41


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I reckon there is an entirely different reason for the video and also what the NFC disk does - or may do as it doesn't always do it - reduce the grind setting when it's fitted.

I'd suggest as per Dave remove it and also I wouldn't worry too much about popcorning.

While cleaning mine recently I noticed markings on the disk. Looks like the disk was breaking up beans. My monsooned is on the large size compared with some others. I've have added around 2.2mm spacing under the disk. The bean feed rate is now more even than it was. The hole in the disk may throw a couple of beans up during the last couple of beans or so. It was just as likely to do that before hand but maybe earlier on.

I too use big beans at time and am wondering about making a new disk.


----------

